# Central NJ-Northern Ocean and Monmouth



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Looking for a couple of Drivers. You will be plowing all commercial properties.
My trucks. $35 per hour. Some Shoveling will be required. Small sidewalks at some Banks etc. Must be able to work at any time. 
Every storm will be at least 12 hours.


----------



## bigviclbi (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm exit 69 on parkway. I have never plowed before. I own my own landscaping business but am always looking for work in the winter. it never snows here by the water even when it snows in Toms River. My name is Victor Moore cell # 609 661 2863. if you need me give me a call. Thanks. I have a clean driving record, no points, will be 30 in November.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I have my own truck in momnouth county would you be intrested ?


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Right now I am looking for guys to drive some of my own trucks. All my subs from last year are comming back, but if something big pops up and I need more trucks I will contact you thru this site.
Thanks 
Tim


----------



## bigviclbi (Mar 6, 2007)

I tried to call you a couple times last week I think I must have written down the wrong number or your voicebox was full. Hit me up sometime again I'd appreciate it. Thanks-Victor


----------



## Pat Henry (Mar 2, 2000)

*driver northern ocean monmouth county NJ*

Are you still looking for drivers? you can contact me at 732 492 5637. I have been plowing for 7 years


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

bump...................


----------



## Nitro1253 (Nov 23, 2006)

im local (howell on rt 9) but i have my own truck to use


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

the company i work for possibly need subs in monmouth county pm if interested.(for those guys with trucks.)


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

I have enough subs, I just need one more driver for one of my trucks.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

iceyman;439991 said:


> the company i work for possibly need subs in monmouth county pm if interested.(for those guys with trucks.)


more info about them ?


----------

